# Small Pink Spot on Bottom Lip



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. Noticed this tonight. Tried to go through photos over the last few weeks to see any growth but nothing that shows this (wrong angle) it wasn't there 2 weeks ago? He's just turned 16 weeks/4 months.

A small pink spot which is normally black -- your thoughts? Thanks in advance. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks familiar. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/181127-what-heck-thing-his-chin.html


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, my 35 pound beloved mix also developed identical white spot on the lower lip. The vet said it was a wart and didn't require any action. It might go away...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but it looks just like what Joey has on both sides of his lips.


----------



## thegsdis4me (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, when my girl was 4 months old, all of a sudden the tip of her nose and upper lip turned pink. The vet told me that it was because she was growing and coat and skin pigmentation may change. When she turned about 7 months her coat changed and the spot went away.


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate your quick feedback. Dr. Google Images has lead me to believe its probably puppy acne. Ill double check with the vet today/tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenLN (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey! Do you remember what you figured out it actually was? or what happened with it? My 9m.o. has the exact same spot right now. 

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## jaclynedwards (Sep 1, 2016)

My 15 month old GSD has had these bumps on her mouth for a week now. Only this one side. They don't seem to bother her but they're bothering me lol! I read online about th canine HPV basically. She goes to doggy daycare once a week, I just worry she got it there. She also LOVES a rubber Kong frisbee which I didn't know if that irritated her mouth and she loves chewing on sticks so I wasn't sure if it was from there. Any ideas??


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You need a vet visit to rule out pappiloma virus. It is highly contagious and your girl should not be in contact with other dogs when having a flare up.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> You need a vet visit to rule out pappiloma virus. It is highly contagious and your girl should not be in contact with other dogs when having a flare up.


Can you give me a little more info on this? Is there a vaccine? And can I get it if my dog licks my face?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Julian G said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > You need a vet visit to rule out pappiloma virus. It is highly contagious and your girl should not be in contact with other dogs when having a flare up.
> ...


There is no vaccine that I know if. It's s self limiting disease and dog generally outgrow it. I would try to support the immune system as best I could. But I don't know that what they are. So you need to see a vet. But no, while I don't think you should be licking your dogs face, it is not zoonotic.


----------



## LoveMyDog2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aliqua said:


> Hi everyone. Noticed this tonight. Tried to go through photos over the last few weeks to see any growth but nothing that shows this (wrong angle) it wasn't there 2 weeks ago? He's just turned 16 weeks/4 months.
> 
> A small pink spot which is normally black -- your thoughts? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I just noticed the same spot in my 6 year old GSD. When i touch it, it feels rough like a scab. Same color. Did you ever find ot what it was?


----------

